# ALSA drivers



## Rocketmouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi 

I try to use a RME HDSPe AIO with it's 8 ADAT IOs. If I launch jackd using oss, I get the 2 analog IOs of the card only. It doesn't start, if I'll use alsa instead.

```
cd /usr/ports/audio/jack && make config
```
does show that jackd is build with ALSA suport.


```
# uname -rm
9.1-RELEASE amd64

# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   19 0xffffffff80200000 1323388  kernel
 2    4 0xffffffff81612000 87b2     netgraph.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8161b000 1579     ng_ether.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff8161d000 3165     ng_pppoe.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81621000 1e29     ng_socket.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff81623000 64a8d    radeon.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81688000 139a7    drm.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff8169c000 2576     snd_hdspe.ko

# pkg_info | grep alsa
alsa-lib-1.0.23     ALSA compatibility library
alsa-plugins-1.0.23_2 ALSA compatibility library plugins
alsa-utils-1.0.23_1 ALSA compatibility utils
libdssialsacompat-1.0.8a Alsa compatibility library to build DSSI




$ jackd -r -doss -r48000 -p1024 -n2 -w16
jackd 0.121.3
[snip]
could not open driver .so '/usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa_midi.so': /usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa_midi.so: Undefined symbol "clock_nanosleep"

could not open driver .so '/usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa.so': /usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa.so: Undefined symbol "clock_nanosleep"

JACK compiled with System V SHM support.
loading driver ..
oss_driver: /dev/dsp : 0x10/2/48000 (4096)
oss_driver: indevbuf 4096 B, outdevbuf 4096 B
oss_driver: not using barrier mode, (single thread)




$ jackd -r -dalsa -dhw:0 -r48000 -p1024 -n2
jackd 0.121.3
[snip]
could not open driver .so '/usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa_midi.so': /usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa_midi.so: Undefined symbol "clock_nanosleep"

could not open driver .so '/usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa.so': /usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa.so: Undefined symbol "clock_nanosleep"

jackd: unknown driver 'alsa'




# cat /dev/sndstat
[the output is too long, but ADAT is available]
```

Regards,
Ralf


----------

